# Testing usb Ports



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:4-dontkno Directcurrent;
Question??? How can I test my USB ports to see if all of them work, I have 2 in back and 2 in front. I tried to connect a USB wireless mouse to front one and it does not do nothing, it is a cheap ball type, got the feeling "Cheep" is what it is!! 

Question??? How many USB hub can you add two each port? 

God Bless and have a blessed life.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Each port can handle 127 devices (by way of USB hubs). The best way to test a port is to plug a USB device into it. If you think your mouse isn't functioning correctly, then try another USB device.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

also.. take a look in your device manager .. usb roots look clean? no yellow marks?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Guys, You answered me question, It turned out the cheep mouse was a cheep mouse!!!! I bought an even better mouse that is wire optical that I like much better that works like a top on all ports, no pro-blam-us. 

NExt stop Connecting a I/O GIP pic to control a robot.

Thanks again Guys, God bless yours days 
Direct Current


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

stop by again :sayyes:


----------

